# Anyone used the Jaycar AC1687 or AC1688 home cinemas switchers?



## noelburke82 (Nov 24, 2008)

This one may be for Australians only, I know that these products are rebadged, so if anyone else in the world has had experience, please do tell!

What I mainly wanted to find out is the scan conversion capabilities of these two items.

I know that the AC1687 will convert any input (Composite, SVHS, Component) to HDMI output, no problems there.

My problem is I have an older Philips Plasma TV (no HDMI input), and I would like to use just the componemnt input that I have now, and use one of these two devices as the switcher.

I am not sure if the AC1687 will convert other video signals to component output? It does have the output available on the unit, but I am not sure if this is only for switching exsisting component signals. I already know that the unit will not convert HDMI to lower formats.

Any idea on the AC1688? Does anyone know if it will convert? Or just switching only?

If anyone can suggest another switcher/scaler that will convert all my devices to component, please tell me (and please don't tell me it wont improve the picture quality, I already know that). Something preferred that I can obtain in Australia without costing me a small fortune.


----------

